# Atsauksmes / Ieteikumi / Kritika >  Ieteikums foruma lietotājiem!

## Vinchi

Lūdzu kad postējiet jaunu tēmu. Ailītē tēma norādiet sīkāku informāciju nevis tikai "Palīdziet!", "Jautājums". Tas ir ieteicams tāpēc lai cilvēkiem kuriem ir līdzīga problēma uzreiz redzētu viņus interesējošu tēmu!

----------


## juris90

ok  ::

----------


## GuntisK

Viss skaidrs.  ::  Tiks izpildīts.  ::

----------

